# For Bird Brains



## JacaRanda (Jun 16, 2015)

Some from the last couple of weeks.  Birdies and Bunny.
Pic heavy; sorry.  Thanks for viewing - C&C welcomed.

1) Common Yellowthroat



OCT-4887 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

2) Common Tern



DPH-5134 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

3) Snowy Egret Bath



DPH-5006 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

4) Western Bluebird



OCT-4942 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

5) Common Terns



DPH-5084 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

6) Osprey Landing



SJWS-4449 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

7) Black-necked Stilt



Bolsa-2806 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

8) Bunny



LNRP-4697 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

9) Tern Pose



Bolsa-3863 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

10) Osprey Eye 2 Eye



Osprey Eye C U by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

11) This guy reminds me of someone



Snowy Egret by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

12) Black Skimmer



SJWS-2198 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2015)

I absolutely love the last one!


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 16, 2015)

Great set!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 16, 2015)

TY MSnowy.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 16, 2015)

480sparky said:


> I absolutely love the last one!



TY Sparky!


----------



## baturn (Jun 16, 2015)

These are all great, but the terns in flight and that last one are outstanding.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 16, 2015)

All outstanding  shots.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 16, 2015)

It is simply impossible to pick a favorite, one of your best sets ever


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 16, 2015)

Awesome shooting. Ed


----------



## snerd (Jun 16, 2015)

Good stuff, Maynard!! #2 is great and the last is killer.


----------



## spiralout462 (Jun 16, 2015)

I love Osprey "eye 2 eye"!  That's great.


----------



## JamesScott86 (Jun 17, 2015)

Excellent captures - well taken.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jun 17, 2015)

Great set!


----------



## Hunter58 (Jun 17, 2015)

Great set.  I still haven't gotten a Skimmer skimming, they just won't do it when I'm around for some reason.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you all!



Hunter58 said:


> Great set.  I still haven't gotten a Skimmer skimming, they just won't do it when I'm around for some reason.


 
Hunter, they have made me wait for hours and they like to tease.  Here is one where I clipped the wings so much, I decided to keep it.



SJWS-2207 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Jun 17, 2015)

I agree that the last one is just killer. But the other thing I have to say is...BUNNY! Love how you snuck that in there in the middle


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jun 17, 2015)

Very nice set....I love the last one....


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 17, 2015)

limr said:


> I agree that the last one is just killer. But the other thing I have to say is...BUNNY! Love how you snuck that in there in the middle


 
Teeheee    The oddballs get jealous sometimes; I think it's the fur vs. feathers, East Coast vs. West Coast type of thing.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 17, 2015)

skimmer shot!


----------



## waday (Jun 17, 2015)

Lovely set! That last one!


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 17, 2015)

really great composition on that last one!
love all of them !!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you all for the C&C


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice Set!


----------



## BillM (Jun 17, 2015)

Great set Jack, and as already said, love that skimmer


----------



## woolybear (Jun 17, 2015)

While I think the skimmer is fantastic, I don't think the others are lacking in excellence either!
Beautiful set!


----------



## BrickHouse (Jun 17, 2015)

Awesome stuff! Especially the Skimmer shot


----------

